# New breeding articles? (please)



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi all,

Anybody have some breeding info they'd like to contribute? Post a new thread and share your info! The "hatchery" was created with the breeder in mind - 12/20/06. Looks like it's had well over 100,000 views since then.
Thanks to everybody that participated so far!


----------

